# Levi Morgan to Scott Archery/CBE???



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone know if Levi is shooting Scott Archery and CBE this year....last year I seen him shooting TRU-Ball trigger release but know Scott doest have a handheld trigger on BT. 

Also seen him in the 2012 TRU Ball product handout....so trying to see if this news is really true

also if he is shooting for Scott (which got bought out by Elite Archery) will he be shooting a Elite bow soon???

Any info be great on this to help clear up things.....


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Just talked to him yesterday.....no mention of changing anything. Until its in his hands and he's shooting it its all just a rumor.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree...buddy seen him at ATA on first day with a Scott Archery Hat on is why I bring this up...Like you until I see it in his hands I will chalk it up as a rumour!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I heard he is in the scott catalogue.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Gold Tip posted a pic of Samantha with what looks like a Tek Hunter XL (or maybe Tek Target) on her bow on their FB page.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

hmmm....why leave TRU Ball they are the makers of some of the best release aids in the world!!!
doesnt add up to me....but to each his own and I guess when your in his line of work its more business than anything


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Babyk said:


> hmmm....why leave TRU Ball they are the makers of some of the best release aids in the world!!!
> doesnt add up to me....but to each his own and I guess when your in his line of work its more business than anything


You got it right, it's business first most for high level pros. 

Tru-ball is one of the most popular but Scott is right there with them. Also Scott has a trigger release, just not something that is readily available.

Side note sometimes I wonder if tru-ball is a little more noticed than other because of contingency money.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> You got it right, it's business first most for high level pros.
> 
> Tru-ball is one of the most popular but Scott is right there with them. Also Scott has a trigger release, just not something that is readily available.
> 
> Side note sometimes I wonder if tru-ball is a little more noticed than other because of contingency money.


scott has the best back tension release hands down, I think tru ball has some good stuff and pays, but I am hearing that Cbe, Scott, Tru ball, and Sureloc are all paying cont. in Pro class this year, we will all see in Florida!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Babyk said:


> hmmm....why leave TRU Ball they are the makers of some of the best release aids in the world!!!
> doesnt add up to me....but to each his own and I guess when your in his line of work its more business than anything


Scott archery makes the best backtension releases, and the best hand held trigger you just dont see alot of joes toting them..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Babyk said:


> Anyone know if Levi is shooting Scott Archery and CBE this year....last year I seen him shooting TRU-Ball trigger release but know Scott doest have a handheld trigger on BT.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Doesn't have? Look in the Lancaster catalog.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

sonny, there are talking about scotts ibex, only a few will get these


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Ibex is like finding the pot of gold I heard


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Truball cut their contingency $


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

3Dblackncamo said:


> sonny, there are talking about scotts ibex, only a few will get these


Lancaster catalog;
Scott IBEX Release and Scott IBEX BT Release are both offered.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

scott catalog not in there, you cant buy it sonny!

http://www.scottarchery.com/images/scott_brochure.pdf


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Sonny where are you looking what page??


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> Truball cut their contingency $


Alot?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

2009-2010 Lancaster catalog, page 132. My newer catalogs are at the archery shop. Just ordered newest - Lord! Had to re-register and all even though I have a account - possible hacker thing?


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

They were in the Lancaster catalog for a couple years when they were planning on building them, but You couldn't order one... They never made it to mass production... Several of Their Staff shooters shoot one, I even lucked up and bought one of the few that ever made it in the classifieds... It's a nice release, right on par with a Carter or Stan IMO...


----------



## GoProarchery51 (Sep 22, 2011)

I saw Levi at the ATA show tuesday with a Scott hat on also back he was carrying a few around... By the way, not saying he would ever leave Mathews, but Scott Archery & CBE got bought out by Elite Archery so is there a conflict of interest if he does continue to shoot Mathews Inc.?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

GoProarchery51 said:


> I saw Levi at the ATA show tuesday with a Scott hat on also back he was carrying a few around... By the way, not saying he would ever leave Mathews, but Scott Archery & CBE got bought out by Elite Archery so is there a conflict of interest if he does continue to shoot Mathews Inc.?


No conflict. From the horse's mouth, CBE's ownership by Outdoor Group LLC does not affect the staff shooters in their bow choices.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> No conflict. From the horse's mouth, CBE's ownership by Outdoor Group LLC does not affect the staff shooters in their bow choices.




really I was told Adam Hayden can not shoot PSE this year....He has to shoot Elite no CHOICE!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

its getting so that you can't tell the players without a program...

for what its worth, i'm shooting the same bow i shot last year. but i think i'm gonna try fatboys this year. and i got a new truball sweetspot i'm trying to master. but...i don't think anybody cares.


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

I was told by a shooting staff manager from a copy that will remain nameless that Levi's contract goes through 2013. Who knows what will happen by then. Lets get one thing clear the Company that owns Elite bought Scotts not Elite!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Get a Scott 2012 Catalog and Both of them are in it.
Samantha is on the first page and Levi on the page or two after.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Babyk said:


> really I was told Adam Hayden can not shoot PSE this year....He has to shoot Elite no CHOICE!!!!


This probably has more to do with Adam working at Scott/CBE, not be just the average staff member


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> This probably has more to do with Adam working at Scott/CBE, not be just the average staff member


Bingo. No other shooters are affected.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

My moms, brother's, next door neighbor, who is related to someone who is friends with Levi's third cousin said that Levi wears boxer briefs (Hanes)??? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

birddawg said:


> I was told by a shooting staff manager from a copy that will remain nameless that Levi's contract goes through 2013. Who knows what will happen by then. Lets get one thing clear the Company that owns Elite bought Scotts not Elite!


Another thing to get clear it's not "Scotts" it's Scott Archery..just kiddin man, I couldn't help myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats true I should no better since I knew the man himself!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

To whom does it really matter besides Levi, TRUBALL, & Scott. :noidea: I don't get it??


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

well played...well played indeed Mr. BTROCKS


BTROCKS said:


> My moms, brother's, next door neighbor, who is related to someone who is friends with Levi's third cousin said that Levi wears boxer briefs (Hanes)??? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

carlosii said:


> its getting so that you can't tell the players without a program...
> 
> for what its worth, i'm shooting the same bow i shot last year. but i think i'm gonna try fatboys this year. and i got a new truball sweetspot i'm trying to master. but...i don't think anybody cares.



I care...I am trying to overcome my TP once and for all...I will not shoot another arrow until I can hold on a spot at 45 yards....wish me luck!!


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well first of all I saw one Pro shooter shoot four different releases one day. Hit the x with all of them. He shot two triggers and two hinges, all he said was this one feels better. I think at that caliber that it is what feels the best and I have always said a full wallet felt good to me. Levi is like any of the pros they could beat most anyboby with a 1980 compound bow lol. TP is bad and Lord knows it makes people nuts, but what release a pro shoots will not change it. When you talk to one they will say I have always just liked this brand or this style and they will tell you what you can do with the x brand to help cure the panic.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I do not think the first sponsor he has listed on some of his jerseys will ever change and has more to do with his success on and off the target range than anything- MY LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

absolutecool said:


> I care...I am trying to overcome my TP once and for all...I will not shoot another arrow until I can hold on a spot at 45 yards....wish me luck!!


Honestly learn how to shoot a hinge properly and I promise you will over come it. Dont start out at 20 yards. Start at 5 yards. Make sure your release has alot of travel in it when first learning how. Stay active with the release. Dont get stagnant.


----------

